# Visitors in my Vineyard



## grapeman (Apr 6, 2010)

Visitors to the Vineyard this AM. Arcticsid might appeciate these visitors but not me!

My sister called this AM about 7 and told my wife she had three moose in her back dooryard which is between my two vineyards. I looked out the window and sure as sh*take mushrooms there were three moose! I figure a cow and two calves from last year by the size. They did a loop almost to the road and ran back behind the house. I looked a minute later out the back door and there was the cow standing next to my driveway about 50 feet from the garage. 

I went to the office and grabbed the camcorder, but couldn't get them out of the woods to shoot with the cam. I went down a while later into the vineyard and sure enough, they had gone around the edge of the vineyard and into the woods. Holy crappes batman. I hope they don't take up residency. Just so you know I am telling the truth here, I got a few pictures of the tracks. The big one has tracks almost as long as my shoe and wider.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, thats a monster to try and keep out. Could you use one of those propane cannons they use for birds to help keep them out.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 6, 2010)

Someone else suggested this


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 6, 2010)

I am sure Wade will approve of this...


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, lets not get back on this! There is no way that gun is real!!!!!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 6, 2010)

Do moose enjoy feasting on grapevines?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 6, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> Do moose enjoy feasting on grapevines?


 

I hope not!

My sister told me when she went to work after we saw them that they were crossing the next street over. One tried to jump a fence and tripped, falling flat. I wish I could have seen that!


----------



## joseph (Apr 6, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I am sure Wade will approve of this...



lode that with no.7.5 shot you could take out whole bunch of ducks


----------



## grapeman (Apr 7, 2010)

Is that a "Mooseberg" shotgun? I have one in 12 guage- very handy at taking down smaller rodents that frequent the vineyard on 4 hooves.


----------



## Mud (Apr 7, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Ok, lets not get back on this! There is no way that gun is real!!!!!



Looks real to me.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 7, 2010)

Grapeman, you probably have the 500 as I do. I have the stock and the pistol grip, a fe shots with the pistol grip and thats enough for the week!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 7, 2010)

The one I have is a straight 500 my Dad gave me a number of years before he passed away 27 years ago. I think I was 16 at the time. No pistol grip for me!


----------

